# Shining 2.5



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of or have a working download for shuji 2.5? Please, even if its unsupported I still want to give it a run. Thanks!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I assume you mean shuji 2.5? I'm sure someone on here has it.


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes. Stinking auto correct. Apologies. I really want to hive it a run. Any help locating a link would be terrific. I am certainly willing to donate. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

elidog said:


> Yes. Stinking auto correct. Apologies. I really want to hive it a run. Any help locating a link would be terrific. I am certainly willing to donate. Thanks
> 
> A dose of benadryl and some calamine lotion should help with those "hives"..sorry couldnt resist...and I believe if you scroll thru the threads back further I remember seeing a Shuji Rom thread awhile back...you might even try and pm Mobile_Sensei cause I think that was his rom and I believe he has a website too...its worth a Google to see at least. Hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Go here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3111-rom-shuji-rom-25-dx/page__hl__shuji__fromsearch__1

Search bar is your friend. Also, topics such as this should go in to general droid x discussion if you need to start them. Dev forum is for releases only.


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Go here:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3111-rom-shuji-rom-25-dx/page__hl__shuji__fromsearch__1
> 
> Search bar is your friend. Also, topics such as this should go in to general droid x discussion if you need to start them. Dev forum is for releases only.


Just playing devil's advocate, but it would appear that most, if not all links are dead... just saying. Searched a plenty

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## droidx86 (Oct 30, 2011)

Go here http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/sensei-droid-x-roms/9247-rom-shuji-rom-2-5-dx.html


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

droidx86 said:


> Go here http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/sensei-droid-x-roms/9247-rom-shuji-rom-2-5-dx.html


Haha, download, also dead.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## maximus4 (Dec 9, 2011)

They killed megaupload.... all links everywhere are dead. This is going to suck fora while.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Most all the ROM links (if they were posted by Mobile Sensei) are dead because they link to his site, which is no longer hosting the file. You can try googling to see if you can find a link to another upload site, or if someone else has a copy of Shuji floating around on their computer or SD Card they may be so nice to upload it for you. (I do not, sorry, otherwise I would have)


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Scanning my wiped external hard drive with Recuva now..... (deep scan) crossing my fingers for ya.


----------



## serx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

think I found what you're looking for. check your PM.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

serx7 said:


> think I found what you're looking for. check your PM.


 Wanna share to the masses?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

5char


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Link goes to the Dropbox login page....

I think the zip file has to be in a public folder, after that if you right click on it it'll give you a public link to post.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I will have a link up shortly!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

cool, you can take over. I;ll post this for the time being.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rv783gbi3n0p9ci/Shuji-2.5%20%282%29.zip

If it doesn't work, I quit.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

You got it







should I still post mine? lol!!!! Maybe just incase???


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> You got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pull mine in a few and let yours be the one to dl. This stuff is still new to me. Glad people on make it easier.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Alright well as a backup here is my link just incase yours for some odd reason fails. http://min.us/mbnAO1JPR5 I am also hoping this link works lol!!! I tested it and it should work okay but who knows??? Oh and anyone who downloads and bricks their phones yada yada I am not responsible!!! This is for the DX alone! Download and install at your own risk!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## DenDroid (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a question, can I port a theme from earlier Shuji over to 2.5? Say redvolt ?


----------

